# Cost of Apply for Skills Assessment



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a question if you could please help me I would really appreciate it. Myself and my partner are about to apply for the Skilled Migration Visa from Ireland. 
My partner is a plasterer,he has the experience but not the qualifications. We went to see a person at Austrailian Construction training Services (ACTS)who were refered to us by Liz OHagan to get his skilled assessed before we could apply for the visa through Liz. The person has qouted us £ 2950 stg to get his skills assessed and regconised in Austrailia.
Then there is the costs of €3500 for the actual visa with an agent.
That is a total of about €7200 depending on exchange rate.

My question is. Has anyone went down this route.
Did you pay this much?
Or did you go through someone else. 
We just find the whole think a bit too expensive.
Thanks for your help in Advance


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

That does seem rather a lot. Do the amounts you quoted include all fees (skills and visa application fees)?

I always recommend contacting at least 3 agents to compare fees and what their services will include - there are a few who post on here (Alan Collett/SOMV/Liana Allan).

Dolly


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

*Cost of Skills assessment*

[HI Dolly
Thanks for responding to my post. Yes that is the total for all. I dont' think it includes medicals though. I will call a few more agents and see if I can get cheaper. I really would like to get the ball rolling soon.
Thanks


----------



## MandM (Oct 8, 2008)

That seems real expensive. we were quoted AS$400 for a skills assessment! The visa fees were AS$5250 in total (both parts) the last time i checked on australian immigration web site


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you apply directly from Aus or did you use an agent in Uk or Ireland. 
Thanks


----------



## MandM (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellab said:


> Did you apply directly from Aus or did you use an agent in Uk or Ireland.
> Thanks


hi there, 

We are at the start of the process, still in Uk, with a UK agent based in Oxford. decided it as much much easier than trying to figure it out on our own. At least with an agent we know what we have to do / get etc and we know what will be right and wrong, save time later in possible rejected applications! 

MandM


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder would we be able to go with a UK based agent as Ireland seems to be a bit of a rip off.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Jellab said:


> I wonder would we be able to go with a UK based agent as Ireland seems to be a bit of a rip off.


Yes, of course!

Our agent was based in Australia so apart from getting used to the time difference when contacting each other, it worked well.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

And with the current exchange rates you may find an Aussie agent is much cheaper for anyone thinking of using an agent!


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

For Ireland, did you check out Migrationabroad.com? I'm using them and the peace of mind knowing everything is done correctly and having somebody around to ask questions of has been REALLY helpful. Just sorted my medicals in Dublin and THAT was kind of expensive: €175 for exam and blood test €95 for chest x-ray.

Looking back, I might have been able to sort it myself but it was good to get the tricky questions sorted (I'm not Irish so there were a few unusual bits).


----------



## MandM (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellab said:


> I wonder would we be able to go with a UK based agent as Ireland seems to be a bit of a rip off.


so far as i am aware your agent can be anywhere you want them to be! i went with the UK based australian agent because then they would understand both country's school systems (i am a teacher)


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

HI
I am not sure if they do the skills assessment,(My other half doesn't have papers to show qualification) also I heard they are not registered with MIA or MARA. I will email them and check them out. I did go to an evening they held in Dublin, they quoted us €4500 that didn't include the assessment. 
Thanks for all your help though
How long have you been waiting for your visa and did you have to do an assessment, or have you got qualifications.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If they're not registered....walk away (fast)

Dolly


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello everyone
If you are a plasterer without formal qualifications then the best place to contact in the first instance is 'Silver Trowel'. Silver Trowel are able to offer trade training so that you can obtain the relevant Australian qualification as an international student. You can then use that qualification by itself to get through a skills assessment for migration purposes.
I suggest that you contact Anne Bennett [email protected] for further information.
The other trade training that Silver Trowel can provide are roof tiling, bricklaying and tiling. I suggest you have a look at their website Silver Trowel | Trade Training | Short Courses. If you quote 'VISACORP' when you contact Silver Trowel then they will refer you back to me for a free skills assessment and to ensure that the course is a best-fit for your needs before you book in and pay any money.

Once you have gained your Australian qualification through Silver Trowel you will immediately get through the skills assessment for migration purposes. Not only that but you arrive into Australia with a qualification recognised by all employers which means finding and landing a great job is so much easier.

May I suggest that you start the whole process this way:
1/ Get a proper, professional assessment from a migration agent to ensure that you can apply for a skilled visa in the first place (eg get the strategy in place)
2/ Once the migration agent has designed a strategy, start your skills assessment application

NB Always get three written quotes from three agents to make sure you are not being 'ripped off'. Make sure you feel comfortable with your agent on a personal and professional level as they are 'in charge of your future'.

I trust that this has been helpful.


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Rachael
When did you apply for your visa? Did you have to do the skills assesment?


----------



## Jellab (Jul 6, 2008)

[Hi Dolly
Migrationabroad told me 
That as they are an offshore agent they are not required to
be registered with Mara, and that they are registered with Australian Government.

Would this be ok?


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

There is no such thing as an agent being registered with the Australian government. No registered agent is permitted to use the term 'Government Registered' so I am surprised an offshore agent without registration would be trying to make such claims.
If they are not registered then they have not demonstrated a sound knowledge of migration law and practice / procedure. Be careful of unregistered agents. 
Best place to look is MARA - Home. There are so many to choose from that you are spoiled for choice.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Jellab said:


> [Hi Dolly
> Migrationabroad told me
> That as they are an offshore agent they are not required to
> be registered with Mara, and that they are registered with Australian Government.
> ...


I used an agent in the UK and they were still registered agents so this being offshore and not being required to register is rubbish. 

I would get quotes from 3 agents ( I tend to say 3 since it wasn't until I got to the third agent that they said we could get into Oz ) and see what service you get for the money. 

There are several agents that are recommended by people who are now in Australia, and we also have helpful agents on the forum. 

As Liana said there are loads of agents to choose from - please go for one that is registered. 

As I mentioned before an Aussie agent may be cheaper for you if they charge in Aussie dollars because of the exchange rate. 

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

Jellab said:


> Hi Rachael
> When did you apply for your visa? Did you have to do the skills assesment?


My application was entered the first week of October, once I had my skills assessment back. I had to do a skills assessment through Engineers Australia but it wasn't too terrible, as my degrees are recognized under the Washington Accord.


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Kaz is right. The other version you have is to do the application yourselves. You are under no obligation to use a migration agent or to receive help or assistance. Try the DIAC website Department of Immigration and Citizenship first and read all about the visa you intend to apply for. If you think you can do it on your own, you may save yourself some money.


----------



## mudfrolics (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

Can you do the silver trowel courses on a student visa and at the end of the 2 year course apply for permanent residence?


----------

